# 18 days flower - 1.5 day dry + 1 day cure



## TheDude0007 (Aug 17, 2013)

In short I had to do the ultimate sin and cut a top head on my plant due to space issues. The plant had flowered for 18 days. I dried the head which was a small section of the very top of the plant) for 1 and half days and cured it for exactly 1 day in a glass jar, later I added a few grains of rice. Smoked it about 1 hour ago and I am amazed that I am so stoned from it. I really would have thought it impossible to be this stoned and it only flowered 18 days and it was not even properly cured.  So this must prove that heaps of THC is produced in a very short time. I say the myth is confirmed.


----------



## legalizeitye (Aug 17, 2013)

Yep, myth is confirmed (Y). But what about the thc in leaves, could leaves get you high?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2013)

The average vegging plant has 2% thc.. trichomes can be found on every inch of the plant at all stages in life, including little seedlings.


----------



## TheDude0007 (Aug 17, 2013)

legalizeitye said:


> Yep, myth is confirmed (Y). But what about the thc in leaves, could leaves get you high?


 Well I know it is possible to extract thc oil from leaves using butane gas, a piece of pipe and wire mesh.


----------



## TheDude0007 (Aug 17, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> The average vegging plant has 2% thc.. trichomes can be found on every inch of the plant at all stages in life, including little seedlings.


 I have heard that even male flowers contain thc. I must say however I was stoned for 4 hours after smoking that bud. It felt like it contained more than 2% thc


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 17, 2013)

TheDude0007 said:


> I have heard that even male flowers contain thc. I must say however I was stoned for 4 hours after smoking that bud. It felt like it contained more than 2% thc


Or you could have a retarded low tolerance.
And by retarded low i mean that subjectively...
You know, theres cats like E-Merge who take 2 gram dabs and they are alright.
Folks like me who smoke a 2-3 bowl packs after work just to wind down be "On the Level".
Its all about not just the content, but your proclivity in absorbing it.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2013)

I was talking about a seedling leaf through veg. If you smoked an underdeveloped bud even from the beginning of flower obviously it has more than 2% and that is just an average


----------



## TheDude0007 (Aug 17, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> I was talking about a seedling leaf through veg. If you smoked an underdeveloped bud even from the beginning of flower obviously it has more than 2% and that is just an average


 I knew what you meant and knew what you said anyway. I was just trying to have a light hearted conversation......


----------



## TheDude0007 (Aug 17, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> Or you could have a retarded low tolerance.
> And by retarded low i mean that subjectively...
> You know, theres cats like E-Merge who take 2 gram dabs and they are alright.
> Folks like me who smoke a 2-3 bowl packs after work just to wind down be "On the Level".
> Its all about not just the content, but your proclivity in absorbing it.


Thanks for the input. I will keep what you said in mind the next time I light up.


----------



## TheDude0007 (Aug 17, 2013)

An here I was thinking the Cannabis Café is for light hearted chit chat. lol


----------

